# Ordering parts



## JKelly34 (Sep 27, 2018)

New member here so be easy on me. LOL! Has anyone ever used ITP Agri Solutions to order Parts for their Long tractor? If so how was your experience? My loader bucket is not factory and I think it’s too big. I broke and axle housing moving some damp dirt. I appreciate all the help. 

Thanks 
Josh


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

What model long, and which axle? May get more bang for your buck by searching for tractor salvage yards.

All States and Worthington carry a number of dismantled Long tractor parts.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Josh, sorry to here about your problem. As RC mentioned, which axle? I'm thinking the front, but don't know which Long Tractor you have. I have two buckets for my tractor, a deep one that works good for manure and snow, and a shallow one that is good for dirt and gravel. They are both as wide as the track / width of the tractor so I can move material and not damage the tires. If you have a model number and a few pictures of your tractor and the damage, maybe we can be a little more constructive with our help.
Cheers, and enjoy the forum!


----------



## JKelly34 (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks for the response fellas. It’s a 300dtc and it’s the left front axle housing. I feel as tho my bucket is too big. It’s 39” deep and 66” wide. I wasn’t able to get pics because o was at work. I’ll have to get some later. Thanks for the info on the salvage yards. I’m definitely gonna Check those out.


----------



## JKelly34 (Sep 27, 2018)

Here is a pic of my current situation. Not good at all. I talked to worthington and they don’t have any that they are salvaging. I haven’t spoke with all states yet.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

My suggestion is to try an LS Tractor dealer. The tractor you have was also sold as the Farmtrac 300DTC, and is now sold under the LS name. I believe it was the Rio R28, so is likely a current model in the LS line up. I believe it is identical to the Montana 3040, made by LS too.

It is possible the Kioti CK30 may have the same front axle, as LS was spun out of Daedong and a lot of the castings remained the same across the Korean manufacturers that originated with Daedong.

Take measurements, and lots of photos with you to the LS parts counter.

Just got off the phone with the guy that welds castings for me. Sent him your photo. He believes the housing can be welded by a shop with a hot box so it does not cool for a day or two. May require some bracing gussets to hold. Would likely cost more than a new housing because of the labor and specialty rod required.


----------



## JKelly34 (Sep 27, 2018)

Awesome....thanks for all the info. I have an LS dealer but it’s an hour away and no idea about a Montana dealer. I also have wondered about fixing it like you said but haven’t got that far yet. I was going to start removing everything then see about getting it fixed. You were a big help. Thank you.


----------

